# spear-bushcraft hybrid



## hellize (Apr 1, 2019)

I have a crossbreed between a spear and heavy bushcraft tool today to show. The best of both worlds, to suit those special needs 
Its full length is 32 cm/ 12.6 inch. the blade is 19.5 cm/ 7.7 inch long, 4.4 cm / 1.73 inch wide and 7 mm/ 0.275 inch thick, forged of one single piece of 5160 steel. the socket's maximum width is 26 mm/ 1 inch and its depth is around 10 cm/ 4 inch. It also has a 3 mm wide hole for a security pin, to ease securing it to a shaft.


----------

